# are all fibers created equal?



## MissToodles (Feb 3, 2010)

fiber seems to be everywhere. in fact, I noticed the pudding I was eating had 4 grams of it in the form of inulin. Since we're supposed to eat insoluble fiber to lower cholesterol among other things, are they created equal? Are naturally occurring sources of it i.e. beans/oatmeal better for you than a fiber one bar? I'm a quasi vegetarian so I do get a lot of fiber from veggies and beans, but can't find the answer, just wanted to know out of curiosity. One thing I do notice is when I eat products with added fiber is that they cause much more gastroinstential issues then the natural stuff. maybe it isn't a good thing? or there hasn't been enough studies done yet?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been wondering about this myself. I've been a vegetarian for years, have never had ANY problems with regularity, but recently -- without any change in diet -- I've undergone a considerable change in digestion. I've started taking fiber pills, and they seem to be helping where my "natural" fiber intake didn't. So go figure.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't have the entire answer on fiber - just a few small parts. Fiber is beneficial for our digestion, in part, due to its bulk. That's why a few small pills have a hard time expanding to the size of a cup or two of broccoli in our GI tract. Fiber powder mixed with water help create a better situation due to the liquid slurry. Most of us, when we take fiber pills, are guilty of not taking the recommended amount of water with the dose. *This is usually the main problem with taking fiber pills (and a lot of other medication) is not taking enough water with it.* I am as guilty as everyone else about this. (It helps to use the fiber that has to be mixed in a fluid.)

Also, one of my docs pointed out to me that if I am having trouble with regular bowels, I should increase the amount of water I am drinking during the day. I was amazed to find that just a couple of extra 8 or 10 oz. glasses of water made a world of difference in regularity. However, with my "bladder the size of a pea", I make sure most of my water is finished before 6 PM to cut down on night time toilet races.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

As to your question re if there are different fibers? Absolutely. Some natural elements (asbestos, gypsum, etc.) have fibers. Some natural living things make or yield fibers (cotton, hemp, muscles, tendons, etc.) And the ones you are interestered in are generall plant fibers that may or may not have any nutritional value. Their value is to provide bulk. Example are bran, celery and lettuce


----------



## knottyknicky (May 1, 2010)

I just switched to the natural 'crystal' style deoderant too and noticed that while I do still sweat, its not as much as if I went au naturel. Sweating is natural though, and it helps keep us cool. It just seems dangerous to me to keep your body from sweating, especially big folks like us. I understand there are certain circumstances where sweat is bad (a beauty pageant for example, or if you're sweating your medication patches off) but otherwise, I think its probably not too healthy to keep your body from sweating. Its one of the best ways we have to keep cool and detoxify. There are hormonal issues that can cause one to sweat more frequently than others, too...might be worth looking into. Cooling and detoxing aside, putting antipersperant (and the chemicals it comes with, like aluminum) on your body, especially outside of the armpit area and close to the face/mouth, might lead to something way worse than soggy bangs. Clip your hair back and get a cute embroidered hankie to wipe your face off with? I swear by baby wipes in the summer, as I sweat a lot too.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 2, 2010)

Errr...not sure why this posted in THIS thread. Sorry folks.


----------

